# Rossignol - One Magtek Alternatives?



## mschmidt33 (Feb 8, 2011)

All,

Looking to get my first board. After renting all winter, borrowing boards, visiting shops, and reading online I think I want a Rossignol One Magtek 156. Should be perfect considering the icy conditions in SE MI. Any other boards out there I should consider before pulling the trigger? Figured I could get a deal this time of year and be ready for next winter...

Mike


----------



## mschmidt33 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm 5'10" 185lbs btw with size 11 boots. What I want most is the reverse camber and magne traction this board offers. What else out there is similar?


----------



## cjwalsh7 (Jan 19, 2011)

Skate banana


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

snowolf loved his Rossi and did a detailed write up, search his threads.
We have lots of man made snow and ice here, I love my magnatraction on my skate banana


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Out of all the snowboard companies you chose Johnny come lately snowboard maker Rossignol?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

mschmidt33 said:


> All,
> 
> Looking to get my first board. After renting all winter, borrowing boards, visiting shops, and reading online I think I want a Rossignol One Magtek 156. Should be perfect considering the icy conditions in SE MI. Any other boards out there I should consider before pulling the trigger? Figured I could get a deal this time of year and be ready for next winter...
> 
> Mike


Only companies with the Magne Traction are Rossi, Gnu, lib tech and Smokin.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Jones Mt Twin or Flagship.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Lib Tech Attack Banana EC2 Snowboard 2011

Attack Banana is more forgiving than that Rossi. The One Magtek is real stiff and fast so I don't think it is an ideal first board for you.

The Attack Banana is a mid-stiff with a rocker between the feet and camber underfoot. More playful and forgiving than the One Magtek with more pop as well. Has the Magnetraction you want too.

The only downside would be the Extruded base, but Lib Tech makes good bases and their extruded isn't as slow as other brands' extruded bases.

Oh, the 159 is good size. It has a contact length closer to a 157/158.

By the way, I see you are in SE MI. Snowboards.net is a part of the Summit Sports family. Michigan based with shops only in Michigan.

/EndLocalPlug


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Leo said:


> Lib Tech Attack Banana EC2 Snowboard 2011
> 
> Attack Banana is more forgiving than that Rossi. The One Magtek is real stiff and fast so I don't think it is an ideal first board for you.
> 
> ...


agreed

10char


----------



## mschmidt33 (Feb 8, 2011)

Leo,

Thanks for the recomendation! I have spent my time at Summit and that is actually where I intended to buy the Rossi. I need to buy boots and bindings as well and the budget is already blown. Can't find any boots local this time of year so I'm a bit stuck. My back still hurts from the last time I went out too. Trying to decide if I should get a new wakeboard or pony up and get all the snowboard gear at a discount for next year. Just got excited again with the 10" we got last night. Thanks again, I will keep an eye out for an Attack Banana... f'n cool name too. All my buddy's ride 152 to 156 and they say stay in that range if not go smaller. Is a larger board more forgiving for beginners which I still consider myself?

Mike




Leo said:


> Lib Tech Attack Banana EC2 Snowboard 2011
> 
> Attack Banana is more forgiving than that Rossi. The One Magtek is real stiff and fast so I don't think it is an ideal first board for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Beginners should stick with a size that suits their weight. Each board has a unique weight range for each size. The Attack Banana has similar flex and sizing to the TRS which lists the 159cm for 125lb+ riders. That's you my friend. I'm right about your weight, 180-185lbs and the 159 is definitely the size I would get for all-mountain purposes.

A smaller board will be easier to handle, but once you get good, it might end up being too soft for your liking. That's what happens when you size down from the suggested weight. The board flexes softer than intended. Opposite for sizing up. The board will flex stiffer. This is why it's ideal to stay within the range so you get the intended flex or close to it.

As for Summit Sports, keep in mind that you can call them ahead and see if they have the product you want in that location. If not, they could transfer the item there for you.


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

mschmidt33 said:


> I think I want a Rossignol One Magtek


Let me preface my comment by saying Leo is 'da bomb and has offered me and others loads of excellent and accurate advice. :thumbsup: With that said, I'm not sure I agree with his assertion that the OneMagTek is stiff. I have not ridden it (and I apologize if he did), but i did recently demo the Angus Amptek which by all accounts is the OneMagTek without Magne-traction. They are both listed as medium flex. 

For what's its worth, the Angus was a very friendly ride... it has amazing turn initiation. I felt like i was wakeboarding, it practically turned itself with every foot twitch. In fact, I went for something I thought was a little stiffer just because it felt too soft (for my personal needs).

That said, the options mentioned above are also good. Magnetraction is awesome for holding an edge (especially helpful when riding a less-than-stiff board.) I'm way supportive of the LibTech recommendation - I ended up w/ the LibTech Travis Rice. Lib tech has a similar camber/rocker hybrid though the camber and rocker are "reversed" from the Rossi Amptek. By that i mean LibTech is rockered in the middle, cambered going out from there; the Rossi is cambered in the middle and rockered from there toward tip and tail. Either way, you get the benefits of both.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Don`t knock it...I picked up the Angus this season and it is one of the best rides I have ridden. They might be a "Johnny come lately" to snowboarding, but they were skis long before the first Snurfer was on the market....


And are they really a Johnny come lately? I swear I had a Rossignol race board back in the late 80s or early 90s.


----------



## mschmidt33 (Feb 8, 2011)

Stopped at Dicks Sporting Goods on my way home because my buddy said they moved all local stock to a couple stores and put it on clearance... I had to make a few calls to reserve equipment and had to drive all over SE MI in a snow storm but think I got a sick deal. Could not pass this up.

Board: Got the Rossi OneMagtek for $135... no bs. Size 156, could not believe it.
Boots: Salomon Savage for $65
Bindings: Burton CO2 for $120

Since I saved so much loot here I got new goggles, some under armour, and a new helmet. Feeling a little sick if you know what I mean! 

Mike


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Don`t knock it...I picked up the Angus this season and it is one of the best rides I have ridden. They might be a "Johnny come lately" to snowboarding, but they were skis long before the first Snurfer was on the market....


Right on, Wolf. I was pleasantly surprised with the Angus. Demo'd it from Second Wind to check and out the Amptek shape and almost bought it. 

And Grasshopper's right - Rossi's been making boards as long as half of the "more respectable" board-only entities out there today, but get bashed cause they make skis too. K2 makes a couple of great boards also and get the same bad rap.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

GorgeDad said:


> Let me preface my comment by saying Leo is 'da bomb and has offered me and others loads of excellent and accurate advice. :thumbsup: With that said, I'm not sure I agree with his assertion that the OneMagTek is stiff. I have not ridden it (and I apologize if he did), but i did recently demo the Angus Amptek which by all accounts is the OneMagTek without Magne-traction. They are both listed as medium flex.
> 
> For what's its worth, the Angus was a very friendly ride... it has amazing turn initiation. I felt like i was wakeboarding, it practically turned itself with every foot twitch. In fact, I went for something I thought was a little stiffer just because it felt too soft (for my personal needs).
> 
> That said, the options mentioned above are also good. Magnetraction is awesome for holding an edge (especially helpful when riding a less-than-stiff board.) I'm way supportive of the LibTech recommendation - I ended up w/ the LibTech Travis Rice. Lib tech has a similar camber/rocker hybrid though the camber and rocker are "reversed" from the Rossi Amptek. By that i mean LibTech is rockered in the middle, cambered going out from there; the Rossi is cambered in the middle and rockered from there toward tip and tail. Either way, you get the benefits of both.


Thanks for the compliment!

And yes, I have been on both the 2011 and 2012 Rossi One Magtek as well as the 2011 Angus. The One Magtek and Angus are both stiff and damp boards. I'm 180lbs and rode them in a 156/158 respectively. They actually are quite different boards. I pulled some info from their tech sheets... The Angus has shorter tips which probably is a reason why it feels less stiff than the One Magtek. It is also probably the reason why I felt some chatter in the nose on faster runs. One Magtek has a higher nose/tail height.

For an all-mountain board, the One Magtek has a great flex for my own personal tastes. For a beginner, it's going to be too stiff in my opinion. The One Magtek is comparable to the T.Rice in the flex department. It's also a fast board.

Now, I'm not saying that he can't learn on this board. Sure he can and will still probably have a killer time. I just recommend looking at other options to make his experience more enjoyable.

mschmidt: What model years are those equipment? I ask because the price is insane if it's a 2011 model. The One Mag was quite a different board before 2011. Straight camber rather than hybrid which will make it even less forgiving.


----------



## mschmidt33 (Feb 8, 2011)

Almost positive it is 2011. Google search shows the same graphic for all, some say 2010 others say 2011, some in white, brown, and black. Mine is the black or brown one. Will check later and can post a pic. You have got me worried that I'm going to hate this board. Can I check with a serial number/model number? 

Rossignol Men's One MagTek Snowboard 2011 - Dick's Sporting Goods

Mike


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

mschmidt33 said:


> Almost positive it is 2011. Google search shows the same graphic for all, some say 2010 others say 2011, some in white, brown, and black. Mine is the black or brown one. Will check later and can post a pic. You have got me worried that I'm going to hate this board. Can I check with a serial number/model number?
> 
> Rossignol Men's One MagTek Snowboard 2011 - Dick's Sporting Goods
> 
> Mike


That is definitely the 2011. I'm shocked at the deal you got on that.

About the "Johnny come lately" comment. I think when people use that to denote Rossignol, they aren't talking about the amount of time Rossi has been making boards. Rather, they are referring to the fact that Rossignol has just recently started focusing more energy their snowboard side. The 2010 One Magtek vs the 2011 is a prime example.

Rossi was well on its way to being another Sims before they started making changes in my opinion.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

I would have hoped the (silly) anti-Rossi bias might have died off by now with boards like the Experience and AmpTek enhanced JDub and One on the market.


----------



## mschmidt33 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tried the new equiptment last night for a few hours and was very happy and went home smiling... had a high the rest of the night. Conditions were perfect, good snow, no wind, and not very crowded.

Board: Took a few runs to gain my confidence but it was much faster and handled better than the different rentals I have had. Very happy. Even with the perfect conditions it started to catch a few edges that I thankfully saved. Maybe fell twice the entire night. With that said on typical conditions here I might struggle a bit. I plan to do some research on de-tuning or a different grind to tone it down a bit for me. Thoughts? I also plan to make a post on my guess for stance and angle, etc. Comments? I'm sure I will get used to whatever I have but I would like it setup correctly first so I don't get used to something that will hurt me later. Might even get a lesson next fall to prevent bad habits from forming.

Bindings: Very nice and light yet snug and secure. My lower back was a bit sore and I was still able to strap my boots in while standing. Need more practice getting the ratchet to start. No other complaints.

Boots: Very warm and confortable in the 3+ hours I was in them. Very easy to lace and held tight. No complaints.

Goggles: Very nice and were great at night. Minor fogging but cleared. Felt a little tight on my nose and made it slightly harder to breathe at times. Might look into modifications or alternatives.

Helmet: Very comfortable, light, and warm. Wish I would have held out to find the next up model with the built in headphones. Otherwise perfect.

Under Armour: Kept me warm and dry, well worth it.

Mike


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

mschmidt33 said:


> Board: Got the Rossi OneMagtek for $135... no bs. Size 156, could not believe it.
> Boots: Salomon Savage for $65
> Bindings: Burton CO2 for $120
> Mike


$135 retail, Holy horsemeat that's a steal! Rossi make great boards, I'm sure you'll be happy with it.


----------



## mschmidt33 (Feb 8, 2011)

There was a 159 left if you want it... likely gone by now though. Happy so far, headed out after work on Friday again. 



onji said:


> $135 retail, Holy horsemeat that's a steal! Rossi make great boards, I'm sure you'll be happy with it.


----------



## renorjm (Sep 14, 2010)

mschmidt33 said:


> There was a 159 left if you want it... likely gone by now though. Happy so far, headed out after work on Friday again.


Where is the store located? I would be interested in that 159. Do you have a phone #?


----------



## mschmidt33 (Feb 8, 2011)

PM'd you... anyone know how to tell a 2010 from 2011 One Magtek? Color?




renorjm said:


> Where is the store located? I would be interested in that 159. Do you have a phone #?


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

mschmidt33 said:


> PM'd you... anyone know how to tell a 2010 from 2011 One Magtek? Color?


Could can start by looking at the Rossi website. If the board looks like the brown one currently listed, its the 2010-11 version. FYI, a year earlier (2009-10) it was called the One Mag (and didn't yet have the Amptek hybrid camber/rocker tech) but I don't know what it looked like.


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

FYI, here are the 09-10 One Mag and 10-11 OneMagTek


----------



## mschmidt33 (Feb 8, 2011)

boom... Got a 2010/2011 for sure. thanks!


----------



## mschmidt33 (Feb 8, 2011)

fyi... renorjm was able to get the leftover 159 shipped to his local store. I think there was a 157 and 161 wide model left two. Should probably just buy them and sell them on ebay.


----------



## renorjm (Sep 14, 2010)

Yep, I was able to get my local Dick's to call the Michigan store and have it shipped via UPS. They'll call me when it arrives. Couldn't pass up the deal. I figure even if I don't like it I can sell it on Ebay. It is one of the boards I've been looking at, but nothing comes close to this price. Hopefully they won't screw up shipping it and it arrives soon and I'll be able to try it out next weekend up in Vermont. We'll see...

Thanks a lot mschmidt33 for getting me in contact with your local store!


----------



## havin_a_ball (Oct 18, 2012)

I just picked up a 2012 Rossignol One Magtek 159 on evo.com for $184 total, shipped.

There are 9 left in the 156 length. Not quite as good a price as $135, but still pretty reasonable. There is a Black Friday code for 20% off going on right now. I think it is "bigshop".


----------



## laxinchili (Nov 13, 2012)

I am actually currently trying to choose between a Rossi Krypto Magtek (magtek like the one, but stiffer and more free ride oriented) and the GNU Billy Goat.

Both stiff freeride boards with similar technologies, but opposite rocker profiles.
I ride in the PNW (and have never experienced rocker yet-getting back into boarding), could someone please compare/contrast how they ride and please recommend me one of the two for the conditions up here?


----------



## renorjm (Sep 14, 2010)

I actually didn't get the magtek. Decided to get the board at the top of my list, the Never Summer SL. It is by far the best board I've ever bought!!! The hybrid rocker/camber they have is awesome. Took about 5 minutes to get used to it. I will never go back to 100% camber. I will be sticking with NS for many years to come, maybe forever! If you haven't made the switch yet, you're really missing out.


----------

